# Port Authority Electrician Test



## Rhiggins1981 (Mar 12, 2012)

hey just wondering if anybody on this site took the test for the Port Authority?
If you did how was it? Any pointers?
thanks


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

http://www.prometric.com/NR/rdonlyr.../ElectricicanCandidateInformationBulletin.pdf

scroll down, it gives quite a bit of info on test


----------



## Rhiggins1981 (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## njpower (Mar 25, 2012)

I am a PA electrician. I may be able to help you.


----------



## mrusso518 (Aug 31, 2012)

How did the test go? any pointer on what to prepare for?>


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I hate the Port Authority, crooks that charge amusement park fees just to cross a bridge. They suck.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

I agree with Shockdoc. I can only imagine a PA electrician has got to be a cushy job with layers upon layers of bureaucracy. Am I close?


----------



## mrusso518 (Aug 31, 2012)

Ithe toll rates are Ridiculous, but that has nothing to do with me working for them. As for a cushy job, I have no idea I'm just trying to do good on the exam.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> I hate the Port Authority, crooks that charge amusement park fees just to cross a bridge. They suck.


 
Come on bro that's how the big shots get their huge raises and take those "business trips" to see the new Japanese subway and other cool stuff. Geez! Lighten up.


----------



## mike90 (Mar 10, 2013)

Hey NJPower check your email/pm box. Basically there is a theory test and a practical test after you pass the theory test. how did the practical test go? can you be as specific as possible as to what you did? Thanks!


----------



## 78voltage (Dec 14, 2013)

Hey. I'm going for the port authority electrical exam next week. Does anyone know what is on the exam? I applied for the job and they contacted me the next day to schedule the test right away. I'm going through old journeyman books. Any pointers will be appreciated. Ty!


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I inspected a job they passed and OMG what a F'ing joke. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Next72969 (Dec 9, 2012)

Shockdoc said:


> I hate the Port Authority, crooks that charge amusement park fees just to cross a bridge. They suck.


Didnt the bridges just go up again to $14?


----------



## Next72969 (Dec 9, 2012)

Lol i replied to a zombie thread


----------

